# 721 Glitch?



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Here is one to report.

First off I believe that the problem is a heat related problem, and there may be no issue with the 721.

My wife shut off the AC today in the bedroom, and the temps are in the mid 90's.

When I came home I sat down in front of the 721 and hit Guide. There was nothing I wanted to watch so I pressed guide. The PIP window in the top right portion of the screen did not go to full size, so I had a black screen except for the picture in the corner.

By pressing guide and selecting another channel the 721 went full
full screen again.

Then later, I turned on a movie on Showtime. My phone rang so I hit the pause button, when I was done with my call I unpaused the screen the video played however no audio. If I switched to the second tuner audio was fine but on tuner 1 the audio was off.

I turned the power off on the remote and then the unit would not power back on (while the power light came on there was nothing on the screen)

I went up to the unit and held the power button down untill the unit rebooted itself.

Once the unit came back up everything was fine.

Again not a bug to report however lets hope this is not a common occourance.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

BETATESTBETATESTBETATEST!!!!!


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

For your sake, Scott, I hope it is heat related, but it sure sounds like some issues the 501 went through.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

I was going to start a new thread but saw this one. I just hooked up the 721 today. I had to leave for work before doing much of anything with it. Dish had problems authorizing programming to my receiver. My wife called them and got them to finally get that done. She just called me and said that earlier in the day it was shutting of (or atleat going black every half hour or so). I thought this may be the screensaver (the CSR she called said to do something every once in a while so it knows you are there). Anyway she said now it was going down every 5 minutes or so. The only thing I can think of, is maybe because of heat it is shutting down??
It is in a cabinet with holes in the back. She says the receiver is warm to touch. I have been thinking of getting a fan..
any thoughts ??


----------



## SParker (Apr 27, 2002)

yeah a fan might be a good idea.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

So I came home last night and every four minutes the screen on both tuners went black. Showing all channels correctly in guide and browse banner but when you select a channel it just stays black. I went into point dish, and toggled to 119, it said spotbeam 3 and no lock, I changed it to a transponder it locked, and all channels were good for another 4 minutes. After about 3 times I called Dish. Here is what advanced tech said, they had me reset NVM (memory as they said) (under hidden de-bug menu). Then held down power on front panel for 6 seconds (cold re-boot I think) They have been getting calls with this problem from others
Everything worked fine there after until....
This morning I only have access to a few channels and only show those few on my guide. I go into point dish, and an error comes up saying something about legacy switches and stuff. I do a switch check and it says sat 1 only sees 61.5, no switch detected and sat 2 only sees 110, no switch detected. I go through the check switch (10 minutes later it finds SW 64), and everything is good to go..
Anyone else have these problems???
Bill


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bill,

Just wondering if you had any rain last night? 

Yes the switch check is SLOW.


----------



## Bill D (May 11, 2002)

Scott, no rain, in fact when I was having the first problem last night I even looked outside and saw some stars, so no heavy cloud cover


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Hmm wierd keep us informed.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

This matches the same problem I am having. I will try the nvm reset this evening if anyone can confirm that it does not require a new software download. Thanks...marshal


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

No software download is required, you will have to reset your remote address (if you changed it before) and you will have to do a check switch once the reset is done.


----------



## marshalk (Jun 9, 2002)

Excellent, thanx Scott. I will give it a reset this evening.


----------

